# Wilson Combat Pistols



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am a huge GLOCK fan, however I picked up a Wilson Combat pistol a while ago, and fell in love with it. Does anyone have any experience with the Wilson Combat ADP (Advanced Design Pistol)? It is the only non 1911 that they make, and it looks like it would be a great back-up or conceled gun. The only down fall is that it is only in a 9 mil. but that will make for some cheap plinking.

Any advice will be appritiated!

Thanks Mike


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well I bought it, and it is really nice. I brought it out to shoot, and found out that while it was in the store, someone had broken the keeper, making it impossible it fire. I sent it back to Wilson. I hope this isn't something that is going to happen again.


----------

